# Interesting article on Scottish folds



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I was on tumblr, and I came across this article linking a certain bone deformity with the same gene that causes their ears to fold. I'm a little concerned because I know a lot of genetic mutations like this in different animals, lets say, rats for example. There's a "gene" that makes them "manx". But that "gene" is actually a spinal deformity that is very painful for them and how it's effected their temperament (not to mention that being tailless for rats its pretty bad, because its harder for them to maintain balance and regulate their temperature).

Anyways, if the gene that makes the scottish folds ears folded, causes them crippling bone pain, and cat's tendency to hide sickness or pain, is it ethical to breed them? Do you think the link actually exists? 

I know that tumblr isn't necessarily the best source for information, but it's got citation that seems pretty legitimate.

(NOTE: I'm not condemning anyone for owning or breeding these types of cats, but I'm relatively new to the cat community and these kinds of things pique my interest as far as morale goes)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a thread from not too long ago. A couple of the posters are respected breeders. The information in your article essentially supports what they were saying.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/178898-both-parents-my-scottish-fold-got-folded-ears.html


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh cool! I tried to search it through here, but I couldn't find anything. Thanks so much! It's good to know that most people are unsupportive. Appreciate a bunch!


----------

